# Classic test and deca cycle....how long



## awhites1 (May 6, 2009)

first time. just started a test 250 and deca 300 cycle. going into my second week. taking a cc of each. About how long will it be before it really starts to take effect? The guy I'm talking to said give it a couple of weeks and I'll start to see the gains I should. Just wondering.........


----------



## StuckInBako (May 6, 2009)

bro you want to take more test than deca, plus 250 mg/ of test per week isn't enough regardless. Most people will tell you to drop the deca and just take 500 mg of test a week for first cycle.


----------



## VictorZ06 (May 6, 2009)

^he's right, either drop the decca and run 500mg of test ew, but if you insist on running the decca, run 500mg of test ew and 400gr of deca ew.  

Don't forget to stop the decca 2 weeks before you stop taking test.  But I don't know your stats so I can't say what's best for you.  I'm speaking generally.

But to answer your question, I would say it would take around 3-4 weeks to notice some slight gains taking what you are running now, granted you are eating and training right.

/V


----------



## Shamrock01 (Mar 2, 2011)

how much decca should I run? I took tren my first two cycles. First cycle 600mg of test cyp ew, and 75 mg of tren eod. Second cycle test e 750mg ew, and 100mg of tren. My third cycle im gonna run test cyp 750mg and was wondering what I should run decca at?


----------



## srbijadotokija (Mar 2, 2011)

awhites1 said:


> first time. just started a test 250 and deca 300 cycle. going into my second week. taking a cc of each. About how long will it be before it really starts to take effect? The guy I'm talking to said give it a couple of weeks and I'll start to see the gains I should. Just wondering.........




In 2 weeks you should start to feel more power.


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 2, 2011)

Your ratio is WAY jacked up. 

250 of test isn't even worth shutting yourself down for in my opinion.


----------



## cutright (Mar 2, 2011)

2 to 1 800 test 400 deca. Or at least 1.5 to 1 in favor of test


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Mar 2, 2011)

Or you can keep your test at 500mg a week and your deca at 250mg.  It'll buy you some extra time on the deca! Haha


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 2, 2011)

Jose Canseco tells me that most baseball players used to take low dose test (250 mg's) to keep their sex drive alive and let the other more anabolic compounds make up the bulk of their cycle. I know that's the opposite of what everybody on bodybuilding internet forum boards preaches as gospel, but dude was pretty jacked.


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 2, 2011)

Arnold told me that I'm cooler than you ^


Cutler said something but it came out sounding like a retard. 

And Coleman made me some fried chicken.


----------



## Mikebeasley69 (Mar 2, 2011)

Cileman made me dome fried chicken lol, thats funny


----------

